# Zero Clearance Plate



## dwjenkins (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Guys & Gals,

I am new to wood working. I was watching New Yankee Workshop Table saw episode and Norm was making a zero clearance plate - he used his fence to hold it down. I dont think my flimsy fence is good enough - whats the best way to do this.

Thank you

Dave


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Maybe clamp a couple of 2×4s to the table saw top, along each edge of the throat plate to hold it down?


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Clamp a board over the throat plate, turn saw on, raise blade. Make sure where you clamp the board down isn't directly over the blade so you can see it when it pops through.


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

they said it best, a clamped board works good, just make sure you dont stand directly behind the saw (as you never should anyway) but now is one of the more important times to remember that rule. And whenever you go to make one make up more than one "blank" at a time, you'll thank yourself later on when this zci wears out and you need another… i may have learned from past experience lol


----------



## anobium (Dec 25, 2011)

there you go; I did it exactly this way. The only thing about the MLT is that you need to add something to the bottom otherwise it is not stable enough and will bend and bow when you saw small pieces.


----------

